# Antonio Sanchez guitar model 1017 identification.



## mech3d

I sm looking to buy a 2003, model 1017 Sanchez classical guitar but I can't find any information about this instrument.

Does anyone know about its specs and current market value? 
Thanks 
Joe


----------

